# [NETWORK] DHCP et DNS (résolu (bizarement))

## legabier

J'ai des problèmes de résolution DNS avec mon Gentoo. Normalement, c'est mon routeur qui lui donne les deux serveurs DNS lorsque gentoo renouvelle son bail avec le routeur mais on dirait qu'il ne les reçois pas. En tout cas, je peux pinger n'importe quel ordi dans le monde, tant que je connais son IP. Sur mon autre ordi (Windows) ça fonctionne correctement, mes deux DNS sont ceux que j'ai configuré dans mon routeur.

En fait, je sais même pas comment voir quels sont les DNS que mon Gentoo utilise. Ya un équivalent à "ipconfig /all" dans linux?

En fait, je voudrais savoir si ya une aide quelque part pour la config du DHCP avec gentoo (tout en console).

Je me souviens de net-setup quand j'ai installé gentoo mais ça n'existe plus ça un coup qu'il est intallé.Last edited by legabier on Fri Jun 03, 2005 12:25 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

les dns sont dans /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## legabier

Merci.

Ce fichier semble correct:

```
domain maison

nameserver 205.151.222.253

nameserver 205.151.222.251

search

```

Ce sont bien les deux DNS de mon ISP.

Voici un exemple de ce que j'ai comme erreurs:

```
pii400 etc # traceroute www.yahoo.com

gethostbyname: No address associated with name
```

Sauf qu'avec l'IP,..:

```
pii400 etc # traceroute 216.109.118.70

 1:  pii400 (192.168.123.69)                                0.702ms pmtu 1500

 1:  routeur (192.168.123.254)                              1.091ms

 2:  10.199.192.1 (10.199.192.1)                          asymm  3   9.990ms

 3:  24.200.242.86 (24.200.242.86)                          9.325ms

 4:  10.154.1.2 (10.154.1.2)                               11.105ms

 5:  10.154.0.210 (10.154.0.210)                           11.207ms

 6:  66.198.81.1 (66.198.81.1)                              9.832ms

 7:  216.6.87.17 (216.6.87.17)                            asymm  9  23.570ms

 8:  216.6.63.41 (216.6.63.41)                             26.197ms

 9:  216.6.63.22 (216.6.63.22)                            asymm  6  24.601ms

10:  63.243.149.110 (63.243.149.110)                      asymm  8  24.857ms

11:  216.115.96.185 (216.115.96.185)                      asymm  9  24.775ms

12:  216.109.120.249 (216.109.120.249)                    asymm  9  25.385ms

13:  no reply

14:  no reply

pii400 etc #
```

Alors si mes DNS sont correct, (ce sont les même qui sont configuré dans Windows et ça fonctionne) alors ou je devrais chercher?

Dernièrement j'ai essayé plein de choses, (je cherchais à afficher les DNS utilisés) entre autres j'ai emergé pump qui ne fonctionnait pas alors je l'ai désinstallé. Peut-être que j'ai fais des choses qui ne fallait pas.

Des pistes SVP!

----------

## kernelsensei

```
ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
```

Mais bon, je doute que le probleme vienne de la, etant donne que le probleme arrive aussi en root ..

si tu vires les lignes domain maison et search ca marche ?

----------

## legabier

```
pii400 etc # ls -l /etc/resolv.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 76 jun  2 13:17 /etc/resolv.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> si tu vires les lignes domain maison et search ca marche ?

 C'est fait. Je dois redémarrer quelque chose ou c'est pris en compte dès la sauvegarde du fichier resolv.conf?

----------

## kernelsensei

normalement c'est pris en compte direct

----------

## legabier

Dans ce cas, mon problème n'est pas réglé  :Smile: 

----------

## legabier

...

J'sais plus où regarder là,.. Je ne comprends carrément pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai de moins en moins l'impression que c'est un problème directement lié aux DNS.

```
pii400 dhcpc # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping DDClient...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Stopping FreePOPs...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Stopping oidentd...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 down

 *   Releasing DHCP lease for eth0...                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Stopping eth0...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   eth0 received address 192.168.123.69

 * Starting DDClient...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting FreePOPs...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting oidentd...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd...                                                                                  [ ok ]

pii400 dhcpc # ping www.yahoo.com

ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com
```

----------

## tomlohave

bonjour,

As tu essayé de mettre l'adresse ip de ton routeur dans ton /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## blasserre

as tu spécifié la gateway dans ton /etc/conf.d/net ?

tes DNS étant sur un autre réseau il faut dire aux paquets par où sortir je pense...

----------

## ultrabug

bonjour,

on peut avoir un route aussi stp ? merci  :Smile: 

----------

## tomlohave

tu peux essayer ça pour voir (si mes souvenirs sont bons):

```

ifconfig eth0 192.168.123.69 netmask 225.255.255.0

route add default eth0

route add default gw 192.168.123.254

ping www.google.fr

```

----------

## legabier

Je viens d'essayer ça mais même résultat.

Les deux adresses des serveurs DNS sont bonnes, je peux les pigner de Gentoo et sur Windows je les utilise en ce moment.

Donc c'est clair, le problème vient de mon ordi avec Gentoo, pas de mon ISP ou mon routeur.

Il y a deux semaine mon ISP a éprouvé des problèmes avec certains de ses serveurs DNS. J'ai cherché par tout les moyens de trouver ou était caché la liste des serveurs DNS que mon gentoo utilisait (le fameux resolve.conf là,..héhéhé) et j'ai essayé plain de choses avec ifconfig, dhcpcd et netstat en plus d'essayer pump pour ensuite l'unmerger pcq ça fonctionnait pas. C'est seulement aujourd'hui, après redémarrage de cet ordi que les problèmes surviennent. Il y a aussi mon serveur apache qui refuse de démarrer, j'sais pas si ça peut être relié:

```
pii400 dhcpc # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 6 of /usr/lib/apache2/conf/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/extramodules/libphp4.so into server: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

pii400 dhcpc #
```

On dit que c'est en cherchant qu'on trouve, hé bien il y a deux semaines, j'aurais du un peu moins chercher, j'aurais fait moins de gaffe,..

----------

## legabier

 *tomlohave wrote:*   

> tu peux essayer ça pour voir (si mes souvenirs sont bons):
> 
> ```
> 
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.123.69 netmask 225.255.255.0
> ...

 

```
pii400 dhcpc # ifconfig eth0 192.168.123.69 netmask 225.255.255.0

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Argument invalide

pii400 dhcpc # route add default eth0

pii400 dhcpc # route add default gw 192.168.123.254

SIOCADDRT: Le fichier existe.

pii400 dhcpc # ping www.google.fr

ping: unknown host www.google.fr
```

Il y a par contre une différence, il y a un délais de plusieurs secondes maintenant avant qu'il m'affiche "unknown host". J'avais cette erreur instantanément tantôt.

----------

## Starch

 *legabier wrote:*   

> j'sais pas si ça peut être relié:
> 
> ```
> pii400 dhcpc # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
> ...

 

bah non, là c'est parce que soit t'as viré qt, soit t'as pas fait de revdep-rebuild.

t'as un firewall sur ta gentoo ? t'as bloqué les paquets udp entrants ?

EDIT: et arrête de jouer avec ifconfig, utilise le dhcp de ton routeur ndidiou !

EDIT2: (explication) Les autres sont de mauvais conseil, si t'arrives à sortir avec l'IP c'est clairement un problème de dns, pas de réseau. greeee.

----------

## tomlohave

 *legabier wrote:*   

>  *tomlohave wrote:*   tu peux essayer ça pour voir (si mes souvenirs sont bons):
> 
> ```
> 
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.123.69 netmask 225.255.255.0
> ...

 

ouuuuuuuuuuuups

le netmask c'est 255.255.255.0

désolé, faute de frappe

----------

## legabier

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> as tu spécifié la gateway dans ton /etc/conf.d/net ?
> 
> tes DNS étant sur un autre réseau il faut dire aux paquets par où sortir je pense...

 

La seule ligne non quoté dans ce fichier est iface_eth0="dhcp"

À quoi devrait ressembler cette ligne qui redirigerait mes paquets?

----------

## legabier

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> bonjour,
> 
> on peut avoir un route aussi stp ? merci 

 

Désolé, j'ai passé par dessus ton message, voila, j'y répond:

```
pii400 etc # route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.123.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 eth0

default         routeur         0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

----------

## tomlohave

c'est bien ifconfig

Permet de voir si c'est pas un problème de dhcp ...

Non ?

M'enfin, je suis que noob ... :Laughing: 

----------

## legabier

 *Starch wrote:*   

> bah non, là c'est parce que soit t'as viré qt, soit t'as pas fait de revdep-rebuild.

 J'ai viré qt, étant néophyte et n'utilisant pas Xwindow sur cet ordi, j'ai cru que ça ne servait à rien. Dès que mes DNS refonctionne, je re-merge ça!

 *Starch wrote:*   

> t'as un firewall sur ta gentoo ? t'as bloqué les paquets udp entrants ?

 non

 *Starch wrote:*   

> EDIT: et arrête de jouer avec ifconfig, utilise le dhcp de ton routeur ndidiou !
> 
> EDIT2: (explication) Les autres sont de mauvais conseil, si t'arrives à sortir avec l'IP c'est clairement un problème de dns, pas de réseau. greeee.

 

J'te remercie pour qt, t'as probablement réglé ce problème avant que je sois en mesure de m'y attaquer. Aurais-tu de bons conseil pour mon problème de DNS?

----------

## Starch

 *tomlohave wrote:*   

> c'est bien ifconfig
> 
> Permet de voir si c'est pas un problème de dhcp ...
> 
> Non ?
> ...

 

oui, mais pas de raison qu'il y'ait de problème... il arrive à sortir par l'ip... (premier post)

Ce qui ne marche pas, c'est sa résolution de nom.

faut voir pourquoi ça chie

```

emerge bind-tools

dig www.google.fr

```

----------

## cylgalad

Pour spécifier la passerelle dans /etc/conf.d/net :

```
# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

Remplace l'ip par l'ip de ton routeur

----------

## legabier

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge bind-tools
> 
> dig www.google.fr
> ...

 Il faudrait d'abord qu'on me rappel ou sont enregistré la liste des serveurs mirroirs, que je mette un IP à la place, car en ce moment, pas capable de faire d'emerge,..

----------

## legabier

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Pour spécifier la passerelle dans /etc/conf.d/net :
> 
> ```
> # For setting the default gateway
> 
> ...

 

je viens d'y ajouter gateway="eth0/192.168.123.254" mais ça n'a pas réglé mon problème.

----------

## cylgalad

Il faut relancer /etc/init.d/net.eth0, voire redémarrer...

----------

## legabier

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Il faut relancer /etc/init.d/net.eth0, voire redémarrer...

 

Je n'ai pas redémarré l'ordi mais j'ai relancé net.eth0 après chaque changements conseillés ici avant de retenter un ping sur un nom de domaine.

Ha non! Ce message tombe dans la 2e page,... je crois que je peux dire adieu à mes chances de résoudre ce problème,..

----------

## blasserre

solution provisoire si le routeur le permet :

ajouter un nameserver 192.168.123.254 à ton /etc/resolv.conf

et une question sans doute idiote : arrives-tu à pinger les IP des DNS de ton FAI ?

----------

## ultrabug

```
default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 eth0

default         routeur         0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Deux routes pas cool.

routeur, pas sûr qu'il connaisse non plus... Fais

```
route del default
```

Jusque'a ce qu'il n'y ai plus de default puis :

```
route add default gw 192.168.123.254 dev eth0
```

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> et une question sans doute idiote : arrives-tu à pinger les IP des DNS de ton FAI ?

 

+1  :Laughing:  ce serait bete hein

----------

## legabier

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> solution provisoire si le routeur le permet :
> 
> ajouter un nameserver 192.168.123.254 à ton /etc/resolv.conf

 tomlohave me conseillait ça tantôt. Je l'ai fait mais ça n'a fait aucune différence.

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> et une question sans doute idiote : arrives-tu à pinger les IP des DNS de ton FAI ?

 Oui

PING 205.151.222.253 (205.151.222.253) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 205.151.222.253: icmp_seq=1 ttl=248 time=7.23 ms

PING 205.151.222.251 (205.151.222.251) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 205.151.222.251: icmp_seq=1 ttl=248 time=7.43 ms

----------

## ultrabug

OK

Change ton resolv.conf comme ca :

```

nameserver 205.151.222.251

domain maison

```

et essayes ?

PS: redemarre bien eth0 avant et laisse tout normal par DHCP

----------

## legabier

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 eth0
> 
> ...

 

Alors voici:

```
pii400 root # route del default

pii400 root # route del default

pii400 root # route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.123.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

pii400 root # route add default gw 192.168.123.254 dev eth0

pii400 root # route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.123.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         routeur         0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

pii400 root # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping DDClient...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping FreePOPs...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems...                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping oidentd...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 down

 *   Releasing DHCP lease for eth0...                                     [ ok ]

 *   Stopping eth0...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                           [ ok ]

 *   eth0 received address 192.168.123.69

 * Starting DDClient...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting FreePOPs...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems...                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting oidentd...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd...                                                       [ ok ]

pii400 root # ping www.yahoo.com

ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com
```

----------

## legabier

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> OK
> 
> Change ton resolv.conf comme ca :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Le problème c'est que lorsque je fais /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart, le fichier resolve.conf est réinitié donc les changements appliqués ne sont plus pris en compte. Je peux toujours inverser l'ordre des deux adresses dans le routeur et réinitialiser eth0 mais je doute que ça change quelque chose, ça fonctionne très bien sur mon autre ordi qui roule Windows avec le 253 en priorité.

----------

## ultrabug

 *legabier wrote:*   

>  *ultrabug wrote:*   OK
> 
> Change ton resolv.conf comme ca :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Inverse voir

----------

## penguin_totof

ton routeur ne serait pas de marque DLink par hasard?

il y as des problemes de DHCP avec linux avec les routeurs de cette marque.

si c'est le cas, la seule solution que je connaisse est de passer en configuration statique sur ta gentoo.

----------

## legabier

```
pii400 root # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping DDClient...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping FreePOPs...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems...                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping oidentd...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 down

 *   Releasing DHCP lease for eth0...                                     [ ok ]

 *   Stopping eth0...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                           [ ok ]

 *   eth0 received address 192.168.123.69

 * Starting DDClient...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting FreePOPs...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems...                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting oidentd...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd...                                                       [ ok ]

pii400 root # cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 205.151.222.251

nameserver 205.151.222.253

search

pii400 root # ping www.yahoo.com

PING www.yahoo.akadns.net (216.109.117.205) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from p18.www.dcn.yahoo.com (216.109.117.205): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=21

.6 ms

64 bytes from p18.www.dcn.yahoo.com (216.109.117.205): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=23

.5 ms

64 bytes from p18.www.dcn.yahoo.com (216.109.117.205): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=19

.9 ms

--- www.yahoo.akadns.net ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.944/21.735/23.586/1.492 ms

pii400 root #

```

Merci! Mais là il arrive ce que je déteste le plus en informatique: la résolution d'un problème sans comprendre comment!

Qu'est-ce que le 251 a de plus que le 253? Les deux répondent aux pings à la même vitesse! Et pourquoi Gentoo n'essaie pas le 2e si le premier ne fonctionne pas?

Je ne croyais pas qu'inverser l'ordre de priorité des DNS pouvait changer quoi que ce soit, sinon de gagner quelques millièmes de seconde,..

----------

## legabier

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> ton routeur ne serait pas de marque DLink par hasard?
> 
> il y as des problemes de DHCP avec linux avec les routeurs de cette marque.
> 
> si c'est le cas, la seule solution que je connaisse est de passer en configuration statique sur ta gentoo.

 

Mon routeur n'est pas un D-Link mais probablement guerre meilleur. C'est un Gnet IP104, discontinué je crois.

Qu'est-ce que la configuration statique?Last edited by legabier on Fri Jun 03, 2005 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultrabug

 *legabier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que le 251 a de plus que le 253? 

 

Le 251 marche tandis que le 253 ne marche pas  :Smile: 

 *legabier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pourquoi Gentoo n'essaie pas le 2e si le premier ne fonctionne pas?

 

Peut-être parceque le 253 répondait mais répondait "inconnu"... Donc peut-être que cela suffisait a Gentoo vu que le serveur répondait ?

 *legabier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne croyais pas qu'inverser l'ordre de priorité des DNS pouvait changer quoi que ce soit, sinon de gagner quelques millièmes de seconde,..

 

Tu es convaincu du contraire maintenant ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## ultrabug

Un petit (résolu) dans ton topic stp  :Smile: 

----------

